# naividade



## Löwenfrau

Olá!

Gostaria de saber se existe em português uma forma de dizer como substantivo a qualidade daquilo que é naiv/ naïf (do francês). Naividade seria um neologismo? Sei que posso usar "ingenuidade", mas a palavra "naiv" (não tenho certeza se esta grafia está correta, se não seria naive) tem uma carga específica em alguns contextos, como por exemplo na "arte naïf".

Agradeço desde já.


----------



## Vanda

Não tinha visto, nem encontro, referências à naividade. A arte é ''arte naïf aparece no vocabulário artístico, em geral, como sinônimo de arte ingênua, original e/ou instintiva''.


----------



## Jabir

Termos artísticos não costumam ser traduzidos, vide "filme noir" et al.


----------



## Löwenfrau

exato, não costumam ser traduzidos, por isso estou à procura de uma palavra correspondente...


----------



## LeoBR

Bem, o VOLP não registra nada neste sentido. Acho que não há em português palavra correspondente a "Naivität" (alemão) quando se faz referência à arte naïf. Num sentido mais geral, a tradução seria "ingenuidade", como você já disse.


----------



## Vanda

Eu ia dizer o que disse o Leo, 'ingenuidade' (falar nisso, bem-vindo aos fóruns, Leo!  ), mas gostei do neologismo. Você o deve ter visto em algum lugar, certo? Se for literatura da área é porque realmente deve estar sendo usado...


----------



## mglenadel

Existe "ingenuismo"?


----------



## Joca

Löwenfrau, como v. pretende usar o termo? Pode nos mostrar a frase? Assim ficaria mais fácil opinar. Pessoalmente, acho melhor não criar um neologismo aqui, sobretudo se for uma tradução...


----------



## Löwenfrau

Vanda, a ideia de "naividade" foi minha mesmo. Mas, como disse o Joca, também acho que talvez seja melhor não usar um neologismo; trata-se, sim, de uma tradução, e a frase é:
"A escolha cuidadosa de palavras por parte de Schmidt parece-me contudo encobrir a naividade / ingenuidade com a qual os gregos confundiam entre si psicologia e fisiologia."
Ingenuidade seria a palavra mais próxima, creio.


----------



## LeoBR

Löwenfrau said:


> Ingenuidade seria a palavra mais próxima, creio.



Eu diria mais: "ingenuidade" é a única opção possível.
(Obrigado pelas boas-vindas, Vanda!)


----------



## Joca

Löwen, em que língua está o original? V. sabia que "naïf/naïve" do francês tem a mesma raiz que de "natif/native"?

Pensei também em "naturalidade" em lugar de ingenuidade...


----------



## Löwenfrau

o texto está em alemão.
Não, definitivamente não é naturalidade, mas sim ingenuidade, pois este mesmo autor em várias ocasiões já declarou considerar o pensamento grego infantil, pueril, enfim, ingênuo mesmo...


----------



## Joca

Löwenfrau said:


> o texto está em alemão.
> Não, definitivamente não é naturalidade, mas sim ingenuidade, pois este mesmo autor em várias ocasiões já declarou considerar o pensamento grego infantil, pueril, enfim, ingênuo mesmo...



Mas, cá entre nós, não seria o pensamento desse autor "ingênuo" ele mesmo?


----------



## Löwenfrau

Considerar os gregos ingênuos seria ingênuo? Bem, isso é outra história... eu pessoalmente acho que, sob vários aspectos, os gregos eram mesmo ingênuos; a Idéia platônica, por exemplo, é uma viagem - mas fato é que autores mais recentes, como os medievais, os iluministas, os idealistas alemães, embarcaram nessa mesma viagem e, assim, foram tão ingênuos quanto...


----------



## Joca

Ingênuos ou não (prefiro chamá-los de "simbólicos", não devemos entendè-los sempre racionalmente), devemos quase tudo a eles, não? Ah, a mitologia...


----------



## Löwenfrau

verdade


----------



## Vanda

É, acho que na frase mencionada é melhor usar ingenuidade mesmo.


----------



## Joca

Löwen, sei um pouquinho de alemão. V. poderia mostrar a dita frase?


----------



## Löwenfrau

Schmidts vorsichtige Wahl der Worte scheint mir aber die Naivität zu verschleiern, mit der die Griechen oder wenigstens ihre Wortgrübler Psychologie und Physiologie miteinander verwirrten.


----------



## Joca

Contudo, a escolha cuidadosa das palavras de Schmidt parece-me encobrir/disfarçar a ingenuidade/inocência com que os gregos, ou pelo menos os seus vocabulistas, confundiam a Psicologia e a Fisiologia. (Minha sugestão)


----------



## Löwenfrau

Joca, sua versão condiz com a minha, exceto por uma coisa: não sei se "Wortglüber" fica bem traduzido por "vocabulista"; creio que há um tom irônico na palavra alemã ("Grübler" é alguém que cisma, que "encana", seria então alguém que fica cismando com as palavras), enquanto que "vocabulista" soa neutro e científico.
Você já conhecia esta palavra?


----------



## Joca

Não, não conhecia a palavra, mas v. está certa: refere-se a alguém que fica matutando ou cismando com palavras, com certo requinte de pedantismo. Não me ocorre nenhum termo em português. Sei que vocabulista não está correto, mas foi o que me ocorreu. Filólogos de araque? de meia tigela?


----------



## Löwenfrau

Sim, mas talvez aí seja ir um pouco longe demais, talvez pegar um pouco pesado demais... Penso em abdicar de uma expressão específica, e quem sabe dizer "... os gregos - ao menos aqueles afeitos a cismar com palavras - ..."


----------



## Joca

É verdade, eu estava apenas especulando. Parece que há um tipo de obsessão aí, obsessão por palavras, por analisar palavras. Quem sabe v. não pega nisso um gancho? "... seus obcecados (sic) por palavras..."? Seja como for, está difícil, e talvez sua solução mais analítica seja mesmo a mais segura.


----------



## Löwenfrau

"obcecado por palavras" soa bem idiomático e aparentemente mantém o sentido. Vou considerar. Obrigada!


----------



## Joca

Nichts zu danken. (Por nada.)


----------

